# TYPICAL DOWNPIPE DETAIL AT PILE CAP HELP



## crzybkr (Aug 15, 2021)

hello i recently styarted a new job after being on lockdown. i have some previous plumbling experience. the drawings show a lot of 110 popups coming up through the pilecap. my problem is that the pilecap and capping beam have already been cast so i cannot get my pipes through the steel and concrete. is it possible or acceptable to run my stack up the side of the pilecap and use 2 slow 90 bends to get my final position on top of the capping beam.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

crzybkr said:


> hello i recently styarted a new job after being on lockdown. i have some previous plumbling experience. the drawings show a lot of 110 popups coming up through the pilecap. my problem is that the pilecap and capping beam have already been cast so i cannot get my pipes through the steel and concrete. is it possible or acceptable to run my stack up the side of the pilecap and use 2 slow 90 bends to get my final position on top of the capping beam.


If you're a Pro Plumber you've got to make an intro mate in the intro section. If you're not a Plumber then you can take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## crzybkr (Aug 15, 2021)

I guess i will take a long walk then


----------

